# atrax fountain pen assy help.



## hanau (May 13, 2012)

Never made a fountain pen finally got time to turn the atrax fountain pen from Exotics.
but can not figure out how to put together.

How do i put the nib ink and pump together?


----------



## beck3906 (May 13, 2012)

You can either press the pre-filled cartridge or the ink pump onto the end of the nib assy.  There's a dimple on the end of the nib assy that punctures the pre- filled cartridge.

The screw the assembled set into the pen body.


----------



## hanau (May 13, 2012)

so it is one or the other. 
thanks got it to work.

john


----------



## PenMan1 (May 13, 2012)

Many, if not most of the fountain pens, are made to use either a Schmidt long converter OR an international ink cartridge, with room for a backup cartridge in the barrel. 

I have not checked the Atrax to see if there is room for a backup cartridge, but there is room in many of the component pens that will fit the long converter.


----------



## ed4copies (May 13, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Many, if not most of the fountain pens, are made to use either a Schmidt long converter OR an international ink cartridge, with room for a backup cartridge in the barrel.
> 
> I have not checked the Atrax to see if there is room for a backup cartridge, but there is room in many of the component pens that will fit the long converter.



The Atrax tube is 2.1" long---with the couplers, there should be room for 2 cartridges.


----------



## 76winger (May 14, 2012)

PenMan1 said:
			
		

> Many, if not most of the fountain pens, are made to use either a Schmidt long converter OR an international ink cartridge, with room for a backup cartridge in the barrel.
> 
> I have not checked the Atrax to see if there is room for a backup cartridge, but there is room in many of the component pens that will fit the long converter.



Nice to know Andy, I hadn't seen this mentioned yet.
Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 14, 2012)

What a smart idea!  Keep a back up IN the pen!  Thanks for noting that Andy!


----------



## D.Oliver (May 14, 2012)

By the way Hanau, that looks like a nice pen. Can't wait to see some more pics in the SOYP forum (hint, hint:wink.


----------



## hanau (May 14, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> By the way Hanau, that looks like a nice pen. Can't wait to see some more pics in the SOYP forum (hint, hint:wink.


I will as soon as I can. Shop was to dusty to bring the photo tent out.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 18, 2012)

FWIW I made my first Atrax FP last night and thought I'd put a spare cartridge in the pen ... it doesn't fit.  I then thought I'd try it in a Jr. Gent II FP and it didn't fit either.  These both use the same tube length so that made sense.  The ink cartridges are private reserve if that matters.


----------



## Mack C. (May 18, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> FWIW I made my first Atrax FP last night and thought I'd put a spare cartridge in the pen ... it doesn't fit. I then thought I'd try it in a Jr. Gent II FP and it didn't fit either. These both use the same tube length so that made sense. The ink cartridges are private reserve if that matters.


Hi Andrew; I received a Jr. Gent I/Baron FP in a pen swap. I just put an extra cartride in it. Be certain the end that normally goes in the nib end is in the end where the spring of an RB goes. It's tight, but it does screw in. 

I can't comment on the Gent II, possibly not the same length!


----------



## Mack C. (May 18, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Many, if not most of the fountain pens, are made to use either a Schmidt long converter OR an international ink cartridge, with room for a backup cartridge in the barrel.


 Great hint, Andy! I would never have thought of it in a lifetime!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 18, 2012)

Mack C. said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW I made my first Atrax FP last night and thought I'd put a spare cartridge in the pen ... it doesn't fit. I then thought I'd try it in a Jr. Gent II FP and it didn't fit either. These both use the same tube length so that made sense. The ink cartridges are private reserve if that matters.
> ...


 I pushed it in tight (actually took the finial off to make sure it was seated in as far as possible).  It's about 3/16" [5mm] short of fitting.


----------

